# Radeon RV730-drm report modesetting isn't supported [SOLVED]

## Ska`

It's not the first time I have to deal with this error but this time I can't fix it.

With 3.10.41-r1 everything works, it's more than a year that I try to update the kernel but still get this error.

/var/log/Xorg.1.log with 3.10.41-r1 (highlights are missing lines with 4.0.5)

 *Quote:*   

> [     9.995] 
> 
> X.Org X Server 1.16.4
> 
> Release Date: 2014-12-20
> ...

 

/var/log/Xorg.1.log with 4.0.5

 *Quote:*   

> [    14.096] 
> 
> X.Org X Server 1.16.4
> 
> Release Date: 2014-12-20
> ...

 

Since often this error is caused by some framebuffer conflict, I compared the config files and found this difference:

cat linux-3.10.41-gentoo-r1/.config | grep DRM

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_DRM=m
> 
> CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=m
> 
> # CONFIG_DRM_LOAD_EDID_FIRMWARE is not set
> ...

 

cat linux-4.0.5-gentoo/.config | grep DRM

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_DRM=m
> 
> CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=m
> 
> CONFIG_DRM_KMS_FB_HELPER=y
> ...

 

I tried to change it manually but it keeps adding it before compiling.

Any ideas?Last edited by Ska` on Sun Oct 25, 2015 7:40 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Ska`

Tried again, this time with 3.14.48 importing the old config and manually checking differences, still same behaviour:

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_FB_HELPER is forced to yes and I can't find any other difference (maybe this isn't the problem btw).

With 3.10.41-r1 /proc/fb contains "0 radeondrmfb", from 3.14.48 /proc/fb is blank.

Loaded modules are the same, at least names:

3.10.42

```
Module                  Size  Used by

fbcon                  36395  76 

bitblit                 4673  1 fbcon

font                    7324  1 fbcon

softcursor              1205  1 bitblit

radeon                774637  2 

cfbfillrect             3618  1 radeon

cfbimgblt               2071  1 radeon

cfbcopyarea             3190  1 radeon

i2c_algo_bit            5039  1 radeon

drm_kms_helper         27006  1 radeon

ttm                    60817  1 radeon

drm                   215612  4 ttm,drm_kms_helper,radeon

fb                     32133  5 fbcon,drm_kms_helper,radeon,softcursor,bitblit

fbdev                    734  2 fb,fbcon

agpgart                26310  2 drm,ttm
```

3.14.48

```
Module                  Size  Used by

fbcon                  36959  0 

bitblit                 4545  1 fbcon

font                    7388  1 fbcon

softcursor              1205  1 bitblit

radeon               1267539  0 

cfbfillrect             3618  1 radeon

cfbimgblt               2167  1 radeon

cfbcopyarea             3254  1 radeon

i2c_algo_bit            5128  1 radeon

drm_kms_helper         27128  1 radeon

ttm                    69854  1 radeon

drm                   223313  3 ttm,drm_kms_helper,radeon

fb                     32517  5 fbcon,drm_kms_helper,radeon,softcursor,bitblit

fbdev                    766  2 fb,fbcon

agpgart                26693  2 drm,ttm
```

----------

## Buffoon

You want to use binary driver but you have device claimed by kernel opensource driver. I think there is a Wiki article about setting up ATI?

----------

## Ska`

Yes, there is (https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Radeon), but I can't figure out why the same exact config file doesn't work anymore   :Confused: 

Could you please explain how do you see that thing?

----------

## Ska`

Looks like it was a firmware problem: I switched from sys-kernel/linux-firmware to sys-firmware/radeon-ucode and finally it works, I'm gonna try with 4.0.5.

Update

4.0.5 finally works too.

I noticed that I had CONFIG_FW_LOADER_USER_HELPER enabled and that it was renamed to CONFIG_FW_LOADER_USER_HELPER_FALLBACK and disabled by default, not sure if it was related but it could be.

Hope this helps someone.

----------

## apiaio

 *Ska` wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hope this helps someone.

 Thanks. Solved my problem 

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Redwood PRO [Radeon HD 5550/5570/5630/6510/6610/7570]

```

Now running  *Quote:*   

> localhost / # uname -a
> 
> Linux localhost 4.1.12-gentoo #1 SMP Thu Nov 5 16:16:48 CET 2015 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2400 CPU @ 3.10GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

 

----------

